# Euro-Oscar



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Hello all! I'm back from a wonderful time. I actually didn't do too well this time shopping for slots (see Holiday Info/Reflections thread), but I thought I'd post some pics of stuff I've got over there in the past. This is a Faller Mercedes Benz delivery lorry. It was also designed to clean the track. It has two metal wipes attached to an arm that floats via an attachment on both sides of the bed and goes across the rails as it runs, The load is made of some sort of cast metal which makes it very heavy. It has a slower running motor and possibly a different gear ratio than the cars but I'm not sure about that. It does take it's time around the lap.


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

It`s one of the faller truck models with the highest bids on ebay Germany


----------



## GOOSE CHICKEN (Apr 9, 2000)

Glad your back safe. You can't find something everytime because then you would come to expect it and take it for grandit that you would find a special trinket every time.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

What's the purpose for the holes in the pickup shoes? :freak: rr


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

roadrner said:


> What's the purpose for the holes in the pickup shoes? :freak: rr


RR, the initial thought I had was that perhaps those pickup shoes had the holes in them for cooling purposes.......those pick up shoes can get quite hot on long runs......perhaps that's why they have holes.


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

TX Street Racer said:


> RR, the initial thought I had was that perhaps those pickup shoes had the holes in them for cooling purposes.......those pick up shoes can get quite hot on long runs......perhaps that's why they have holes.


I was thinking the same thing. I checked some others and most-not all have them. The others have what looks like old Aurora style.


----------

